# mit Link KML Datei öffnen



## spirou25 (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Ich möchte über einen Link eine KML Datei öffnen. Ist das möglich? Wenn ich die Datei direkt mit der Maus anklicke funktioniert sie. Der Link verweist auf das richtige Verzeichnis. Trotzdem öffnet sich die Datei nicht. Ich denke mal, das Problem ist, dass die Datei sich nicht im Browser öffnen lässt sonder in Google Earth.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Merci und freundliche Grüsse. Spirou


----------

